# The most comfy post



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

HA, puns.

Anyways, I have been considering getting a TI post for my BP rig but came across the Velonews test and it has made me think otherwise. What's been everybody's experince with various seatposts comfort wise?

I wanna stay away from carbon and need a 400mm.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I am not sure that a low amplitude high frequency road type vibration test is very relevant to any offroad riding, any of those passive damping techniques used on roadie posts are not likely to work too well on even small offroad hits - it's not what they are designed for. I've used a Cane Creek Thudbuster for touring / Bike packing for years, it is significantly more comfortable than any rigid post I've used. Only downside is the cost.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

not the only downside...they are heavy as hell. I still run one on my mixed terrain bikepacking rig with a Brooks B17N. a fully broken in, well fitting Brooks on a thudbuster is a wonderful thing but it's such a heavy combo, it's almost not worth it.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I should mention that the main reason I ask is I recently registered for a thousand mile gravel road race. I'm gonna use my bikepacking rig because it fits so well and I have bags but plan to use skinny(er) tires and want to compensate for comforts sake. Although the added comfort factor would be nice on true bikepacking trips.

I was actually considering the Thudbuster but worry about the reliability.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

a Thomson Masterpiece is worth looking into if you want simple reliable and comfortable. Though it's an allot post, it's machined in such a way to give enough to compliance to make it really comfortable. It's lighter than a lot of high end carbon posts and it has a bomb proof saddle clamp system, and it easy to micro adjust saddle angle.

Overall, for a 1000 mile gravel ride, I think your saddle choice is going to be way more important than the post though, If you have that dialled, just about any post is going to work out for you.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Bike racing of any sort and comfort are mutually exclusive in my experience. Any lightweight metal post is going to have very limited damping properties i would imagine.
Agree that saddle choice is more important


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

SimpleJon said:


> Bike racing of any sort and comfort are mutually exclusive in my experience. Any lightweight metal post is going to have very limited damping properties i would imagine.


Agreed, but it shouldn't be your gear that's putting the hurt on you. Any dampening that's going to come from a seatpost, aside from a suspension type design, is probably going to be negligible compared to choice of tires, air pressure, frame design, etc.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

What's the difference in non carbon posts?
Wouldn't they all be about the same in terms of "comfort"?


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I would think so, i think even the 'magical' damping properties of carbon will be very limited in this situation. As previously said saddle choice tire pressure and physical preparation are probably the much more important


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

A set back vs straight and a more or less solid clamp is about the only real diff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

No, the wall thickness of the post, design of the internal cavity and specific alloy used are all going to play into how the post feels. High end alloy posts do not have the same wall thickness all the way around to allow for compliance while remaining strong and durable. A titanium post is going to feel different from an alloy post, just like a titanium frame feels different from an alloy frame.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

:skep: Isn't reduced wall thickness / bore machining there to reduce weight whilst maintaining strength rather than improve comfort / damping. In that article the Thomson seat post proved one of the worst! but as I said I am not sure roadie tests are really relevant here.
Personally I've not had any issues with thudbuster reliability and I am not too bothered about a little bit of extra weight if I am carting water and bike packing equipment. An active suspension system is going to be more comfortable than a rigid post on a hardtail - I've never raced or timed myself bike packing / touring so I'm not sure whether it will reduce your pedalling efficiency or timing.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

When I switched to a carbon post I grams lightness was great however mostly I noticed that when taking drops where my butt hit the seat (no dropper post) the carbon post took the ouch out of the hit. It was like landing on a rubber mallet vs ballhammer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Hey just get a dropper like the KS eten for $100 bucks and forget the debate!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I don't think that test is totally relevant to bikepacking. I think the vibration damping has no relevance at all, but the amount of flex does. There are just to many factors involved with seatpost comfort:

Material
Design
setback
diameter
exposed post length

In my experience, the one that makes the most difference is the one you can't change (without changing frames), the amount of exposed seatpost. The more post exposed, the more it will flex, no matter what the other variables are. My choice on all my bikes: Titanium 27.2mm. I have various brands, most bought used on ebay. I have swapped them between bikes and really can't tell a difference between them on the same bike, but surely notice the difference of the same post on different bikes!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm lucky in that respect as the 400mm post I have in there is near its max. I may just order a ST Thudbuster to try. It's actually cheaper then the Ti posts I was looking at, and I should be able to resell without a problem given the novelty factor.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

-a thousand mile gravel road race.- what/where? 

I've used loads of posts and broken/bent a fair few.. the most comfy/flexy by a good margin was a Van Nic ti layback, but it's not the strongest either. I took it off one of my bikes as the flex felt excessive for an already-comfy bike and it now seems to have a minor bend in it, only a fraction though. A Syntace P6 feels quite flexible, and my Eriksen ti feels almost as stiff as the Thomson but is also one of the most likely 'lifetime of use' products I've put on a bike. I'm 183cm / 73kg fwiw.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I'm lucky in that respect as the 400mm post I have in there is near its max. I may just order a ST Thudbuster to try. It's actually cheaper then the Ti posts I was looking at, and I should be able to resell without a problem given the novelty factor.


I have no experience with them, but for what seems like a reasonable price, you might consider a Budnitz if you are looking for 27.2


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> HA, puns.
> 
> Anyways, I have been considering getting a TI post for my BP rig but came across the Velonews test and it has made me think otherwise. What's been everybody's experince with various seatposts comfort wise?
> 
> I wanna stay away from carbon and need a 400mm.


I ride whatever AL post I can get my hands on...never really paid attention to the stiffness of the post. I do ride a Brooks saddle and bigger tires on a steel frame though so maybe with that combo it doesn't matter much. I can ride 12hrs+ a day in total comfort without bike shorts or any lotions/potions on my junk.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

kustomz said:


> I have no experience with them, but for what seems like a reasonable price, you might consider a Budnitz if you are looking for 27.2


I actually have one of those posts, the layback version. I don't know who makes it for them, but it's a really nice post, especially considering the price. I also have an old style Moots and an old Airborne Ti post. All layback and 27.2. I can't tell the difference between them when riding, they all provide a bit of 'give' for the big hits. The Airborne is going on the bikepacking rig I'm building up right now, the Budnitz is on my Blacksheep singlespeed, and the Moots is on the Gnarvester. Oh yeah, I also have a Dean Ti straight post on my road bike, but there's not much exposed post on that, so it probably doesn't do much (except match the frame material!).

Yes, I have a problem...

Mark


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I was actually considering the Thudbuster but worry about the reliability.


I've have several years of use on my ST Thudbuster and it's been as reliable as dirt so far, about the only maintenance has been replacing the elastomer once. It does have a small amount of side play but I don't notice it while riding. Well designed and built IMO.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I had wondered about the Thud buster too but found squishy tubeless tires filled the bill. If that didn't work I would have bought the ThudBuster. It's not a rear suspension dwlink but it's better than nothing for sensitive or injured people.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

james-o said:


> -a thousand mile gravel road race.- what/where?
> 
> I've used loads of posts and broken/bent a fair few.. the most comfy/flexy by a good margin was a Van Nic ti layback, but it's not the strongest either. I took it off one of my bikes as the flex felt excessive for an already-comfy bike and it now seems to have a minor bend in it, only a fraction though. A Syntace P6 feels quite flexible, and my Eriksen ti feels almost as stiff as the Thomson but is also one of the most likely 'lifetime of use' products I've put on a bike. I'm 183cm / 73kg fwiw.


Race Across Texas.



kustomz said:


> I have no experience with them, but for what seems like a reasonable price, you might consider a Budnitz if you are looking for 27.2


I looked at those but they seem to come with either too much or to little setback.


J.B. Weld said:


> I've have several years of use on my ST Thudbuster and it's been as reliable as dirt so far, about the only maintenance has been replacing the elastomer once. It does have a small amount of side play but I don't notice it while riding. Well designed and built IMO.


I've been doing some research an it looks like they have really refined their design. All the negitive reviews I found were either old or involved a BIG guys. I'd still like something simplier but might give it a try based on price.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Stared prepping for RAT '15 and this subject comes up again. I used a Thudbuster ST last year and was very glad I had it, but my ride ended early when my knee refused to go any farther. After 2 months off the bike I have found having just the right fit to be very important to stop my knee pain returning. I'm not blaming the Thudbuster but I would prefer my seat to remain in, basically, one place, given my issues.

I have a Truvativ t30 in use currently and have no issue with it otherwise but after reading some other's experiences* my thoughts return to the ti post. Considering the Salsa due to setback and cost (though it may prove to be too long), but have also considered the Moots and Eriksen. Any further discussion or should I just fork over the cash to learn for myself?

*Gear Review #2 ? Eriksen titanium seatpost | Ride Fatbikes
*Guitar Ted Productions: Thoughts On The Regulator


----------



## fat_tires_are_fun (May 24, 2013)

vikb said:


> I ride whatever AL post I can get my hands on...never really paid attention to the stiffness of the post. I do ride a Brooks saddle and bigger tires on a steel frame though so maybe with that combo it doesn't matter much. I can ride 12hrs+ a day in total comfort without bike shorts or any lotions/potions on my junk.


Impressive...
I agree with respect to the post. Have used ti and al...never noticed any real difference in seatpost selection, but definitely in saddle.
Had a Thudbuster for a while and disliked it very much.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

thudbusters are nice, but gainin/losing weight can change your bike fit.

If I were to buy a new rigid post, i'd get the bendy Niner.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Volsung said:


> thudbusters are nice, but gainin/losing weight can change your bike fit.
> 
> If I were to buy a new rigid post, i'd get the bendy Niner.


I have been meaning to email Cane Creek about how much temperature effects the elastomer, but potentially a cold morning turning into a warm day could effect your fit.

For the bikepacking bike I will be staying away from carbon, but that is an option for my cross bike.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Carbon is fine. This isn't 2003. Also, Niner's carbon has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Volsung said:


> Carbon is fine. This isn't 2003. Also, Niner's carbon has a 5 year warranty.


Valid point, but still no.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

big_papa_nuts said:


> .
> 
> For the bikepacking bike I will be staying away from carbon, but that is an option for my cross bike.


Curious about this statement. You trust launching onto your saddle after a barrier to a cf post? I know that it shouldn't be a hard hit, but I know I don't always have the greatest form on my remounts. I know, this isn't this thread's subject, but it gave me pause.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

fotooutdoors said:


> Curious about this statement. You trust launching onto your saddle after a barrier to a cf post? I know that it shouldn't be a hard hit, but I know I don't always have the greatest form on my remounts. I know, this isn't this thread's subject, but it gave me pause.


Valid question, but I don't actually race cross, or plan to. My cross bike is used mostly for road riding, as I like to explore dirt roads and mild trails and such. You could argue that given those duties the post on that bike may be subject to some of the same loads/forces that the post on my bp will but there are two major differences. First, my cross bike stays local, usually within a 100 miles from my front door, so I can count on calling a ride home or just standing up and short cutting it. The second being exposed post length. My bp bike's has 235mm showing, my "cross" bike only 130mm. I'm actually considering the ergon or specialized posts for my cross bike due to the fact that it has so little room to deflect, though cost is holding me at bay.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

The Syntace P6 hiflex is worth looking into, if you can be ok with carbon and have enough exposed post to allow it to work. I've got one my hardtail, and have been very happy with the ride quality, and everything else about it for that matter.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Valid question, but I don't actually race cross, or plan to. My cross bike is used mostly for road riding, as I like to explore dirt roads and mild trails and such.


Fair enough, since you don't do remounts; I have heard more than one tale (direct from the horse's mouth) of broken CF seat rails and seat posts. I certainly am with you on my lack of trust of CF for the seat post during remote travels, though it certainly doesn't explain why I trust my CX bike's forks to it (though I have yet to take my CX bike on tour).

Happy searching; I am following this discussion, as I may be changing out the post on my Fargo, though I unfortunately have no further suggestions.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

"Thanks for reaching out. Its rare we hear a customer who doesn’t notice the compliance of a Ti post. With our 27.2 post one can even see the “flex” by just pushing good force to the seat, similar to how a riders body hits the post when riding. For the small chatter / bumps, the Ti does extremely well. Of course everyone’s opinion is different." - [email protected]

"On the question of dampening properties and comfort of seatposts, I would refer you to a VeloNews article from a test they did a few years ago, June, 2012, which included Moots posts. http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/12/training-center/technology/from-the-pages-of-velo-getting-the-most-from-your-post_267560" - [email protected]


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

"Thanks for the email. Sure thing. Ti seatposts are comfortable. They do flex similar to a lightweight carbon seatpost, if not more than most. They offer this flex/comfort with much higher durability than carbon posts." - [email protected]


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Wound up shelling out for the Salsa. Felt great for the one ride around the block but I could not get it to stop slipping. I tried three frames, five clamps, and a bunch of greases and even if I cranked the clamp down as hard as I could the post would move. 

Salsa actually sent me a new one, but I had the same results. If I can manage to sell it I'm either going to get a custom Eriksen or the Niner.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> HA, puns.
> 
> Anyways, I have been considering getting a TI post for my BP rig but came across the Velonews test and it has made me think otherwise. What's been everybody's experince with various seatposts comfort wise?
> 
> I wanna stay away from carbon and need a 400mm.


I ride leather saddles so the seatpost material is largely irrelevant. Particularly with a Selle Anatomica as it has its own suspension effect built in. If you are doing a epic distance race and are worried about comfort that's where I would look not to a post.


----------



## cgries (Aug 26, 2013)

vikb said:


> I ride leather saddles so the seatpost material is largely irrelevant. Particularly with a Selle Anatomica as it has its own suspension effect built in. If you are doing a epic distance race and are worried about comfort that's where I would look not to a post.


I ride a thudbuster with a B17 saddle, but hadn't thought critically about this point. I did notice that I couldn't feel the thudbuster as much as I could before the Brooks - just chalked that up to the awesomeness of leather. Now I'm thinking it's because the two are redundant. Maybe I need to throw the post back on and see if the thudbuster is really making any noticeable difference.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

vikb said:


> I ride leather saddles so the seatpost material is largely irrelevant. Particularly with a Selle Anatomica as it has its own suspension effect built in. If you are doing a epic distance race and are worried about comfort that's where I would look not to a post.


I know, I read your reply on the first page...over a year ago.

I have test ridden quite a few leather saddles, mostly Brooks. I know your supposed to let them break in and let them conform to your ass but I don't know if I could ride one that long, they have been that uncomfortable. I would rate every one, aside from one ladies Brooks I tried, as the most uncomfortable seat I have ever used.

But I wouldn't consider that saddle to be the problem. I can do multiple days of pavement without issue, even actual trails, but by the end of day two on gravel my body is hurting. Mostly chafing, lower back issues, and general body fatigue. The hammock effect of a leather saddle may help, but I don't want to put in the weeks of pain to find out.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I know, I read your reply on the first page...over a year ago.
> 
> The hammock effect of a leather saddle may help, but I don't want to put in the weeks of pain to find out.


Selle Anatomica saddles have zero break in. If you don't find another solution you are happy with you may want to check them out.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is my 2 cents worth.
I have been running a thudbuster LT for years. Reliability? Pretty dang good. The pivots will eventually develop play in them but all multipivot suspensions designs eventually will.
Cost? At around $150 I don't see how people can call them expensive when some saddles sell for that or more and there is a lot more mechanical complexity in the thudbuster. Heck how much does a rear shock cost for a full suspension bike? even cassettes and derailleurs are costing that or more! Even some rigid posts cost more than that!
Weight? How much extra does it weigh? 575 grams for the LT version. Most other posts probably weigh 300 grams or so. 1/2 pound more? For the comfort you get it certainly is worth the weight. Most people concern themselves with component weight but neglect their body weight and conditioning which are much bigger parts of the going fast equation.
I have done the Stagecoach 400, TD, AZT 300 and AZT 750 with the Thudbuster LT post and I am glad I had it. I have used it with both the Brooks B-17 and Selle Anatomica saddles.
Recently I put a ti post on my bike trying to "save weight" and it beat me up. So back goes the Thudbuster LT post. I am faster with it cause I can sit more and my body doesn't take the pounding like it does without it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Wound up shelling out for the Salsa. Felt great for the one ride around the block but I could not get it to stop slipping. I tried three frames, five clamps, and a bunch of greases and even if I cranked the clamp down as hard as I could the post would move.
> 
> Salsa actually sent me a new one, but I had the same results. If I can manage to sell it I'm either going to get a custom Eriksen or the Niner.


Tried carbon paste and a solid, non QR clamp?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Tried carbon paste and a solid, non QR clamp?


Four of the five clamps I tried were non-qr. A Salsa Rack Lock, Lip Lock, and two Surly Constrictors. I tightened them with a torque wrench till I hit 100in-lbs, and even went past that with one of the Surlys just to see if I COULD get it to stay in place.

I didn't want to use carbon paste for fears on corrosion, and Salsa agreed with me. It may have to do with the post being a little undersized, both measured 27.1mm, or the smooth finish, but either way I don't want use something that I need to MAKE work. Too bad Salsa didn't offer to take this one back, I'd love to be done with the whole thing.

Rich, I don't dislike the idea of the TB. I actually know that suspension of some sort is the ideal solution to the problem. But I simply don't want to relive the issues I had last year with my knee. I may experiment with it again. One of the guys I rode with had one and was able to finish strong.

I may also revisit the possibility of a(nother) new frame. I'd love to have something like a Jones Spaceframe or Moots YBB but there are some things holding me back. Mostly cost.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Four of the five clamps I tried were non-qr. A Salsa Rack Lock, Lip Lock, and two Surly Constrictors. I tightened them with a torque wrench till I hit 100in-lbs, and even went past that with one of the Surlys just to see if I COULD get it to stay in place.
> 
> I didn't want to use carbon paste for fears on corrosion, and Salsa agreed with me. It may have to do with the post being a little undersized, both measured 27.1mm, or the smooth finish, but either way I don't want use something that I need to MAKE work. Too bad Salsa didn't offer to take this one back, I'd love to be done with the whole thing.
> 
> ...


If it caused knee pain then you have to look at other options. I have heard that from a few others too. Fortunately it is not a problem for me.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I was pretty much set on getting the Niner but after changed my mind after not hearing back from them after multiple emails regarding how they measured the offset.

I wound up going with an Eriksen. They took the time to answer every silly little question I asked them and were super friendly. I notice a huge improvement in comfort and compliance with the Sweetspot installed. Better then the Salsa, based on my limited use, easily better then any aluminium post I have ever ridden, and even better then the Spec Zert thing I had on my cross bike (though that was much lower). Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Iamrockandroll13 said:


> .... a fully broken in, well fitting Brooks on a thudbuster is a wonderful thing but it's such a heavy combo, it's almost not worth it.


Key word - _almost._ I'm running a C17 on a Thudbuster ST on an otherwise rigid bike, and for long, loaded rides on rough, washboard/rutted roads, it's a wonderful combo. A couple hundred extra grams when you're bikepacking, offset by significantly increased comfort/reduced fatigue, is a trade-off I'll happily make any day.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I was pretty much set on getting the Niner but after changed my mind after not hearing back from them after multiple emails regarding how they measured the offset.
> 
> I wound up going with an Eriksen. They took the time to answer every silly little question I asked them and were super friendly. I notice a huge improvement in comfort and compliance with the Sweetspot installed. Better then the Salsa, based on my limited use, easily better then any aluminium post I have ever ridden, and even better then the Spec Zert thing I had on my cross bike (though that was much lower). Very happy with my purchase.


Tried some bigger tires? Don't know how much frame room you have.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Tried some bigger tires? Don't know how much frame room you have.


I could easily fit a 29x2.3 or even a B+ but I'm trying to add comfort with increasing rolling resistance or adding rotational weight.

I actually have a 29+ setup so I understand that big tires can be very comfortable but I also know how slow and heavy they are. But by adding something like a flexy post or bars you can actually be as comfortable without slowing yourself down or using as much effort.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Recently replaced thudbuster selle anatomica combo with regulator + ergon. So far like it much better. Didn't realize how much unwanted movement I was getting on climbs. New combo feels comfortable and bump compliance seems similar (surprised). Lost about a pound off bike as well


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm experimenting with one of these right now:

Bodyfloat.

I'd seen pics of it in various places before but not in action. The animation at the top of their homepage is what convinced me to give it a try.

Very limited use thus far but I like it and will continue to experiment with it.


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

One more for thudbuster and c17 combo. Love it. Do buy the extra elastomiters. I ended up going one level stiffer than recommended for my weight as I wanted to cut the movement down. Now it takes up the bigger hits and moves very little from pedaling.

Someone asked about temperature and effect on thudbuster. Mines on my fatbike ridden year round in alaska temps from 80 down to -20. I cannot tell a difference in performance though my brain says there has to be. Temps below that you will have to ask someone tougher than me, I stay home when it gets crazy cold.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Handful of rides in on this one so far. Pretty close to dialed.









Coming immediately from a Thudbuster and a bunch of Moxeys before it, what I like about the Bodyfloat is that you can 'set sag' to your weight and then dial in the feel from there. The biggest benefit of this is that there is no bounce once it's dialed for your weight, but you still get stictionless isolation.

Cons? I miss having a dropper.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Like^


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Just wanted to follow up again.

The Bodyfloat is good. Every ride I fine-tune it a little more. I can get some bounce out of it when I'm not paying attention but the weird thing is that as soon as I become conscious of it it stops. Like my subconscious suddenly realizes that I'm pedaling squares and makes some minor change that I can't even put my finger on just yet, but that immediately (<-yes, that fast) quiets all motion. I think I could further fine tune the post to get rid of the bounce, but I'm not sure I need to bother.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The Bodyfloat definitely seems like a step in the right direction from the shortcomings of the Thudbuster. Of course, it's also twice as expensive (though no more expensive than the Eriksen post I just ordered...).

My affair with the C17 may be coming to an end. I find it's comfortable enough if I pay attention to always being positioned in the 'sweet spot' while I'm riding, but if I don't, it can be an ass-hatchet over the long haul. On the other hand, my WTB Volt is a seat I've never had to think about at all - just sit on it and ride, and it's practically half a pound lighter than the C17. 

Not ready to give up on the C17 just yet thought - I'll see how it feels with the Eriksen before making a decision. Unfortunately, that's going to take a long ride on the Fargo with this setup, which means it might not happen till next spring...


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

The Cirrus BodyFloat seatpost has earned a permanent place on my gravel/commuting rig.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Specy CGR and the Niner RDO...both carbon, both give some flex, both improve comfort and are bulletproof as far as I know.


----------

